# Want to see something exciting? (pics)



## HerdingSnakes (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll keep the talk to a minimum, as I do tend to babble on, just note _I ONLY buy CB, anything WC in my collection was given to me by someone I used to know. I do not agree with keeping any WC inverts unless you're an experienced breeder working to introduce a stable CB supply to the hobby.
_

With all that said, here's a small sample of my favourite creatures!

Poecilotheria ornata

Poecilotheria ornata by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr

Heteroscodra maculata 

Heteroscodra maculata by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr

Scolopendra hardwickei (from one of the very first CB clutches of this species)

Scolopendra hardwickei by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr

My favorite, Poecilotheria subfusca

Poecilotheria subfusca by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr

Heteropoda davidbowie

Heteropoda davidbowie by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr

Phidippus regius mating

Phidippus regius (regal jumping spider) mating 6 by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr

Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani "red-leg tip"

Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani "red-leg tip" by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr

Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani "cherry red"

Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani "cherry red"  by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

They are all so beautiful


----------



## HerdingSnakes (Jul 23, 2012)

Jugsmalone said:


> They are all so beautiful


Thank you very much! I love watching them, even when they're stationary


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Ohmygoodness.. what stunning little critters! Pity I still live with people who hate inverts. It took months to persuade them to allow me to get mealworms, and I'm only allowed to breed them because they're in my room and they're not pets. :/
Amazing photography, btw!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 30, 2012)

So where are the exiting pics ?


----------



## HerdingSnakes (Jul 23, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> So where are the exiting pics ?


Are you unable to see the pictures?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 30, 2012)

HerdingSnakes said:


> Are you unable to see the pictures?


I can see some photos but I've looked for the 'exciting' photos but cant see any.  
Perhaps what you are describing as 'exciting' are not exciting, just common every day photos that can be seen on almost any spider/invert forum anywhere in the world ?


----------



## HerdingSnakes (Jul 23, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> I can see some photos but I've looked for the 'exciting' photos but cant see any.
> Perhaps what you are describing as 'exciting' are not exciting, just common every day photos that can be seen on almost any spider/invert forum anywhere in the world ?


While the term exciting is subjective I personally find most pictures of inverts exciting regardless of where it is posted, who posted it, what it features and how often such a thing is posted, if you do not that's a real shame.

I'll be sure not to share things that interest me with so much enthusiasm from now on. :thumbdown:


----------



## transient (Aug 1, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> I can see some photos but I've looked for the 'exciting' photos but cant see any.
> Perhaps what you are describing as 'exciting' are not exciting, just common every day photos that can be seen on almost any spider/invert forum anywhere in the world ?


PeterUK - personally I think your comments to HerdingSnakes are a bit off. I thought the point of this forum was for people to share their passions with like-minded people. Fair enough if these images are not exciting for you but, if I am being frank, being so publicly dismissive on this thread is not very becoming of you.
HerdingSnakes - keep up the great work. They are beautiful images of amazing creatures. Keep posting them


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> I can see some photos but I've looked for the 'exciting' photos but cant see any.
> Perhaps what you are describing as 'exciting' are not exciting, just common every day photos that can be seen on almost any spider/invert forum anywhere in the world ?


Aren't you a lovely, friendly ray of sunshine?

You know that phrase "If you haven't got anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"? I suggest you utilise it.


----------



## CaveDweller (Jul 19, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> I can see some photos but I've looked for the 'exciting' photos but cant see any.
> Perhaps what you are describing as 'exciting' are not exciting, just common every day photos that can be seen on almost any spider/invert forum anywhere in the world ?


Then how about ignoring a thread if you don't like it? Or is it "exciting" for you to be down sight rude?


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Stunning pics


----------



## HerdingSnakes (Jul 23, 2012)

elmthesofties said:


> Ohmygoodness.. what stunning little critters! Pity I still live with people who hate inverts. It took months to persuade them to allow me to get mealworms, and I'm only allowed to breed them because they're in my room and they're not pets. :/
> Amazing photography, btw!


Sorry it took so long to reply, I have been kept quite occupied of late.
Aw I'm sorry to hear that the people you live with are not invert tollerant. My parents hated them with a passion too. I hope some day you'll have a home where you can have all the bugs your heard desires 
That said, mealworms are a pretty cool project to have, too. I found Tenebrio and Zoophobas to be quite fun to breed, the beetles are so clumsy it's great fun to watch so while I know they're feeders but I hope you have lots of fun with them anyway  
Thank you! I don't have a clue what I'm doing, it's my boyfriend's camera and I just point, shoot and hope for the best lol


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I am not a snake or invertebrate person, but your photos are stunning!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow your ermmm an a*** hole


----------



## Gdkid (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow! thats awesome never seen a purple spider!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not a fan of inverts but I admit they are stunning to look at...from a distance  
I am very impressed with your photography too!

PETERUK your tag 'Sometimes when I'm alone I cover myself with Vaseline and pretend that I'm a slug.' is not necessary - no pretending needed, I think you are a slug.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

ohhh you make me giggle :thumbup:


----------



## HerdingSnakes (Jul 23, 2012)

Gdkid said:


> Wow! thats awesome never seen a purple spider!


The interesting thing is normally she looks like this (though I can see a little of the purple sheen in this picture too): 

Poecilotheria ornata by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr
I have always been aware some tarantulas have a purple sheen but when I took that earlier photo I was really surprised by how it came out, I have never been able to replicate it.

Some spiders, however, are really crazy colours, though not many. This spider starts out metallic blue and eventually becomes wine red and green. 

Avicularia versicolor by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr


----------



## HerdingSnakes (Jul 23, 2012)

delca1 said:


> Sorry, I'm not a fan of inverts but I admit they are stunning to look at...from a distance
> I am very impressed with your photography too!
> 
> PETERUK your tag 'Sometimes when I'm alone I cover myself with Vaseline and pretend that I'm a slug.' is not necessary - no pretending needed, I think you are a slug.


My boyfriend is arachnophobic so he would have the same feeling as you so it's all good : 
Thank you! couldn't take a landscape shot to save my life but somehow bugs are manageable. My boyfriend is the opposite, he is an incredible landscape photographer but he struggles with macro, together we make one good photographer! 

I hope no slugs are offended


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh the spiders are back! :scared:

*hides in fear*


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

HerdingSnakes said:


> I hope no slugs are offended


Lol! My apologies to all the real slugs out there 

I am amazed at the colours of the spiders...electric blue?? just beautiful!


----------



## HerdingSnakes (Jul 23, 2012)

delca1 said:


> Lol! My apologies to all the real slugs out there
> 
> I am amazed at the colours of the spiders...electric blue?? just beautiful!


There are some really stunning spiders out there, especially true spiders that come in a mind boggling array of shapes and sizes. That said, I think I prefer less bright spiders, like this little one: 

Pterinochilus chordatus by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr

Sorry Rabbitmonkee!


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I have only recently been able to have Tarantulas and have now got praying mantis and flat platted millipedes. I love the centapedes but a bit worried about getting them. I have also got some jumping spiders they are fasinating things i love watching them jump onto there prey. Carry on with the photos they're brilliant we need more


----------



## HerdingSnakes (Jul 23, 2012)

cavmad said:


> I have only recently been able to have Tarantulas and have now got praying mantis and flat platted millipedes. I love the centapedes but a bit worried about getting them. I have also got some jumping spiders they are fasinating things i love watching them jump onto there prey. Carry on with the photos they're brilliant we need more


Sounds like you have a pretty cool collection starting, got any pictures? I'd love to see!

Centipedes are cool and there are some that are great for beginners, like this girl: 
Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "bluering leg" by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr
Sadly, though, pretty much all centipedes in captivity are wild caught with a small number of first generation captive bred and captive hatched mostly in Europe, so, if you do fancy a centipede I'd advise against it because as it is right now the hobby is anything but sustainable. I'm not getting any more myself because of this too, as much as I love them. :crying:

That said, there are plenty of incredible invertebrates available that are readily captive bred, so it's all good. Have you thought about assassin bugs? I recently got back in to keeping them, if you're looking for something a bit different then these guys are for you.

Platymeris biguttata by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

My photos arent as good as yours but i will start a new thread so not to take over yours


----------



## HerdingSnakes (Jul 23, 2012)

It's feeding time 

Poecilotheria ornata feeding 2 by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr


Poecilotheria ornata feeding by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr


Poecilotheria formosa feeding by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr

That's all I got before the camera battery ran out lol


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow!!!!!! 

Fantastic pictures


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, they are awesome photos. I especially love your versicolour, sooo pretty 

Centipedes give me the willies a bit tho (one of very few critters that do), creepy little blighter they are. Any millipede pics? I love those guys....


----------



## HerdingSnakes (Jul 23, 2012)

Colette said:


> Wow, they are awesome photos. I especially love your versicolour, sooo pretty
> 
> Centipedes give me the willies a bit tho (one of very few critters that do), creepy little blighter they are. Any millipede pics? I love those guys....


Thank you! I don't have her any more as I stopped keeping new world Theraphosids a couple of years ago but they are fantastic spiders.

I do have some millipedes actually, a friend of mine got some babies from his Archispirostreptus gigas and he gave me some. I don't check on them much as they remain buried but every few months I dig them up to have a look, add fresh substrate etc and they're twice the size.


Archispirostreptus gigas by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr


Archispirostreptus gigas by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr

I also have some freshly matured Platymeris biguttata, they're pretty cool. 

Platymeris biguttata by HerdingSnakes, on Flickr


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

They are lovely i have some plated millipedes that are brilliant i would love some rainbow millipedes but havent got another empty tank so i have told myself i cant have anymore i have also just got some sun beetles that are very colourful and seem really easy to look after as they love the bug jelly.


----------

